# Balls



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

Okay, weird question BUT we were brushing Chase and he rolled over on his back and we noticed a dark area on one of his testicles. We thought it was just mud from his walk but when we wiped it with a damp towel it wouldn't come off. We then looked stuff up online and it said that many golden's have black testicles. Has anyone else experienced a change in color in that area? We were pretty alarmed when we realized it wouldn't come off


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Ben's are pretty dark, almost black. They started getting dark after they "dropped". 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

How old are they when they drop? Chase is 10.5 months so I'm pretty sure that happened a while ago!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Around 6 months. I think they started getting really dark at 8 or 9 months. 

But if you're worried about it, it never hurts to have your vet check it out.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

After our "growth" fiasco the other night I'm not even going to look to see what color Bentley's are


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> After our "growth" fiasco the other night I'm not even going to look to see what color Bentley's are


Haha! So funny. I probably wouldn't know what color Ben's were either if he didn't always sleep on his back spread eagle! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

Hahaha too funny, I was actually thinking about your "growth" fiasco as I was asking this ball question  I wonder why they change color. I'm gonna get really detailed and ask you if it's just an area on his balls or if it's the whole area? Chase's is just a small area on one ball which is why we thought it was weird. I really am asking this question seriously bc as I said it was a little alarming, but it's also a little funny to talk about our doggies balls!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Milo are black as well, but only towards the bottom of them


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Nugget's turned black ..... but then we had him neutered!


----------



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

What happened when you got him neutered?! Glad to hear this is normal. Never heard of it before!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

